# ممكن اقتراح للسادة المشرفين والادارة؟



## فادي الكلداني (1 سبتمبر 2012)

*سلام الرب يملأ قلوبكم جميعاًً ...

هل من الممكن تخصيص زاوية في المنتدى للقراءات اليومية للانجيل بالصوت؟ كي نسمع ونفهم كلام الرب المحي؟

مثلا هذا المقطع الذي وضعته في منتدى الصلاة...نود ان نعلن كلمة الرب مسموعة للجميع:

*[YOUTUBE]h936u1TaJmo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## حبيب يسوع (1 سبتمبر 2012)

اقتراح وجيه جدا اتمنى العمل به


----------



## ohannes (3 سبتمبر 2012)

فكرة رأئعة ....أنار الرب دريك


----------



## كلي أمل (16 سبتمبر 2012)

فكرا جميله اخ فادي 

يا ريت الادارا يعملو عليها 

تحياتي لكم ^_*


----------

